# Truma C6002 programming problem (NE183) Ace Airstream



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been trying to set my water heating to come on automatically, Ive fathomed it out but I now have a problem, Ive set the knobs for power source and hot water, and also switched the hot water icon button on the NE183 panel, but when it comes to the selected time, it switches on, but I get the red fault lamp coming on. What am I doing wrong??

TIA
Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Purely guesswork but are both, gas and mains electric, turned on.
Make sure there is no airlock in the gas system by lighting a gas ring on the bob for thirty seconds.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Does it work manually? If it does there may be a fault on the programmer. I wouold take tho connector plug of and push it back on at the boiler end just to check that it is connecting properly


----------



## jacktherev (Oct 31, 2009)

*Same Problem*

Andymac

I had exactly the same problem on my Swift Bolero. I contacted Swift and was told that they do not wire it up to work because of safety reasons. I know it seems stupid to have the facility and not be able to use it but I was quoted some law prohibiting its use on a timer.

Hope this helps.

Jack the Rev


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Bessacarr E410, which needed to be have a mod applied by Swift to make the Timers work. The original installation didn't work as the manual suggested. They worked the Fan only for the Space Heater or would ignite the gas to the Water Heater. Not much good if working from an EHU.

The timers now work fine with the mod kit, but where is your Red Warning Light? On my NE183 control panel or the heater I cannot see any such light.

Colin


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Colin, My Red light is held within the round knob, which also contains the orange & green light, I know I have no problems with my gas connection, because it lights no problem doing it manually.

I wondered whether the knobs needed to be preset before the timer kicks in, or left in the switched off position.

Any helpful swift employees care to comment

Regards
Andy


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

When I use mine on EHU, the round Water Heater knob has to be set to the on position e.g 2000w. There is no light showing until the timer period is reached, then a green light comes on.

Colin


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Colin,
Mines the same, but it throws up a red error light once reaching the alloted time, Ive also discovered that it wont heat water up on combined gas & electric either for some reason. 

Andy


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry Andy but I don't have any other suggestions. I would suggest an email or call to Swift.

Colin


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

ok cheers Colin, I have e-mailed Ash earlier this morn....but oddly all is quiet for some reason....

Regards
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andy,

In the late 2006 season, when designing the 2007 models, the intention was to have a timer fitted as part of the Control Panel.

For a number of reasons, this feature was never activated, but unfortunately, the handbooks were already printed and the software for the control panel already written (hence, I imagine, the confusion).

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Ash

Thanks for replying to me, So is it possible to activate this feature so I can use it, as it would be extremely handy not having to get out of bed an hour earlier then needed  

Also, do you have any idea as to why my van will not heat water on combined gas & electric?

Thankyou for your continued assistance Again!!! :wink: 

Andy


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Ash/Andy, Can I take then that although this function is clearly in place to be used on my control panel, and the instructions are in my handbook how to do so, you do not believe its swifts responsibility to make it work?, I ask because if you are not willing to fix this error you created, then I intend to try and find someone who will, as I believe it would be very useful tool to have, as clearly you did.

Regards
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andy,

As my previous post, it was a function that we had fully intended to introduce for the 2007 season, but was never fully realised.

As with some specifications on our products, there was a change late in the development, which was made after the handbooks were printed.

I understand that you have been in contact with Sargents, who can develop a work-around, to make this feature available, if you wish.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for replying Ash,

I cant help feeling that what you are saying is a bit like me buying a car with a stereo in it that doesn't work, only to be told by the manufacturer that it was never intended to be fitted, that's why it doesn't work?. You say it was a function that you fully intended for the 2007 season, well I have to say it was a reality for the 2007 season, as its there in my van but it doesn't work.

Now I've had great support in the past from yourselves, and yes this is a feature I would like to be made available, But I do not honestly believe I should be the one that has to make this function work? I hope I don't come across to swift as a niggling person who keeps whinging, because that is not my intention, I'm very happy with the product I bought from you overall, but when I came across this strange situation with equipment that doesn't do what its supposed to do I felt I had to contact you. 

In all honesty Ash, you cant make and sell a product with a potential selling feature of programmable heating controls that don't work and then turn around and state that it was never realised can you?

I look forward to working with yourselves in resolving this issue, hopefully favourably


Regards
Andy


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Andy's machine but my 2007 Bessacar E410 had exactly the same problem plus many others when I took delivery.

I got exactly the same cold shoulder from Swift about the heater but I wasn't prepared to let this drop. I too was sold a machine which didn't comply with the spec. I was told about the heater function on the Swift stand at NEC before I bought it.

Later Swift came up with the admission that it was a design error and the manual had not been changed. Even a year after my model was made the manuals were still saying the same thing.

Because of all the problems I had Swift arranged a visit to me by one of their QA Engineers. He agreed the heater controls should work as described. Some time after a mod kit was issued to my local dealer by Swift, that made the Heater and Hot Water controls work as described.

The mod kit was made by Sargent

It can be done.

Colin


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I can understand the point about it being sold as having this feature and when you get it it doesn't.

But why would you want or need it?

We leaver the hot water on all the time we are away and if it is cold we also leave the heating on all the time and just turn the thermostat own on a night.



Richard...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get yerselves a Chausson!

The boiler controls in my Chausson are on the bed base. Sit up turn the control to whatever you require, lay down and go back to sleep for half an hour........simples


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andy,

I understand your point, however, this feature was not fitted to any 2007 season MH, and has never been fitted since. 

It is, unfortunately, not the same as having a non-working radio in your car, although using the same analogy, it is similar to having a front fog light switch on your dashboard when your car does not have front fog lights fitted.

In response to Colin’s comments, yes, there is a work around available from Sargents. 

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

> But why would you want or need it?
> 
> We leaver the hot water on all the time we are away and if it is cold we also leave the heating on all the time and just turn the thermostat own on a night.


I don't believe in wasting energy.

Colin


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

> It is, unfortunately, not the same as having a non-working radio in your car, although using the same analogy, it is similar to having a front fog light switch on your dashboard when your car does not have front fog lights fitted.


There is a difference though. In most manuals the optional equipment is identified. Even in some of the Swift manuals this is the case but the manual details for the heating controls do not say this is optional.

Colin


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Pixelpusher said:


> > But why would you want or need it?
> >
> > We leaver the hot water on all the time we are away and if it is cold we also leave the heating on all the time and just turn the thermostat own on a night.
> 
> ...


How would setting a thermostat on low waste energy?

It would only use what energy it required which could be none or very little.

If you switch the heater off you could use more energy getting it to heat back up from cold?

Richard...


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

That all depends on your usage and insulation. The space heater in my unit takes only as a few minutes to get the whole place comfortably warm.

If I have the thermostat on low, then it still kicks in an out all night. When you need the extra heat in the morning you'd have to get out of bed an turn the stat on.

So the timer just allows it to come on before we rise in morning.

Ditto the Hot water heater. Again depends on usage and insulation but keeping a hot tank of water all day and night when it just takes a few minutes to heat up isn't cost effective.

Of course all these only applies to my unit....others may get different mileage.

Colin


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Ash,

My vehicle was sold to me as a 2007 model when I purchased it in 2008. I cant quite agree with your foglight comments, as I have the switch & the fog lights, but they just dont work. Based on your analogy, were is your kit then to make this function work? as any main dealer will supply you foglights to go with your switch.

I am aware that Ian Sargent has a kit available, but I do not think that I should have to pay to finish off your product so it works as described & sold on the tin.

Regards
Andy


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, so no more input forthcoming from swift, next question to Ash or Andy, If I obtain the loom from sargents, and have it fitted by my main dealer in blackpool, then warranty wise on the boiler and control panel, and any other component that the loom interferes with, I presume is intact?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andy,

Any part, which was not fitted by us at the point of manufacture or was not included in the original specification (i.e. a dealer fit), will not be covered by The Swift Group warranty. 

However, the other parts that were part of the original specification are covered by The Swift Group Warranty, providing that the modification(s) did not cause the failure. Having said that, the fitment of any accessory, including items such as bike racks and solar panels are normally covered by the warranty provided by the installer in any case.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Andy....

A couple of points about the mod kit for the timer. It still has a few quirks.

1. The timer only has one on/off period. In other words if you want it to come on both in the morning and the evening, then it wont without you resetting the timer.

2. If you run out of water or the waste tank becomes full, then the display will indicate this and the timer wont work.

3. It wont work with the gas feed.

Basically the Control Panel is very badly designed.

Colin


----------

